# Bottle Cleaning



## Eric de Tejas (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey everyone!

This is my first time making wine so I decided to get all new bottles. I was wondering, what's the best way ya'll found to clean and sanitize the bottles?

Thanks!
Eric


----------



## Wine Maker (Oct 17, 2008)

If they are new bottles a simple rinse and sanitizing is all they need. I use a sanitizing solution of 1.7g (roughly 1/4 tsp) potassium metabisulfite to 1 liter of water. I have a bottle tree that has a tray you fill wilth the sanitizing solution. You simply press the bottle over the part that holds the solution and it sprays the solution into the bottle then drain the bottles on the rack whick is part of the tree.


----------



## Luc (Oct 19, 2008)

I rinse all my bottles as soon as I get them.
Then I store them in boxes.

When I want to bottle some wine, I first
wash them in hot water and soda ash.

Then I rinse them with cold clean water.

Next I sanitise them with a sulphite solution and put them
upside down in a bottle tree.

Luc


----------



## weltercat (Oct 19, 2008)

Luc said:


> I rinse all my bottles as soon as I get them.
> Then I store them in boxes.
> 
> When I want to bottle some wine, I first
> ...



I have a big cooler that I fill with bleach water. I scrub the bottles then soak them for a couple of hours, then triple rinse them. Which is cheaper than sulfite solution. At least I think.


----------



## moose-1110 (Oct 21, 2008)

I use used bottles, so when I first get them I soak them in water and B. Brite Cleaner & Sterilizer solution. I usually let them soak for a couple of hours so it is easier to get the old labels off. I then put them in old wine boxes, up side down (keeps the spiders out ) when I am ready to use them I use the bottle tree with the bottle washer on top and rinse with my potassium metabisulfite solution.


----------

